# Age of colt 1911



## Benw86 (Aug 16, 2011)

I just got passed down a colt 1911 government model and was wanting to know the value and age of it. I would say it was 98% it almost looks new. I know it was issued in 1952 and the serial number is 295xxx. Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Here ya go:
http://coolgunsite.com/pistols/colt production.htm

And this:
http://coolgunsite.com/pistols/Frame and Slide Markings.htm


----------



## ilintner (Jun 9, 2011)

I believe that you can also give colt a call and with the serial # they can give a date over the phone. At least with my 1977 Commander they did....


----------



## Btsnhos (May 27, 2013)

Has it been shot? My gpa has a colt 1911 issued to his CO in 1941, he got it from him as an award. Never shot, still in the same display case and is priceless


----------



## Benw86 (Aug 16, 2011)

It has been shot but not much at all. The guy at the gun shop said it was in 99.9% and it was manufactured in 1918... I was surprised and didn't believe it was that old so i got a second opinion from colt and they confirmed. And you can call colt but they charged $35 to look it up. Needless to say its in a safe with a dehumidifier now!


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Not the droid youre lookin for)

I would be shooting the heck out of it. That's what it's made for. Never understood locking one up. 
I watched a guy on Shooting USA fire a 2000 yes 2k year old flintlock . It was the 4th ever made and the only one known to exist. That's what guns are for......shootin


----------



## Benw86 (Aug 16, 2011)

Oh... Don't get me wrong I shoot it. Done put 2 boxes threw it! Ill tell you it's a sweet shooting gun!


----------

